# Jan Rasmussen's Blog



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

_Scared Poopless_ author Jan Rasmussen's blog.


http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog/


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#ff00ff">Good for you! I just posted about the videos in "Health".

I LOVE that Jan, Jiggy and Chiclet care so much for "our" dogs. Jan is one amazing human. Her dogs are so blessed to have her.

enJOY!
Melanie</span>


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I posted this too, I love Jan.


----------

